# New Member Thinking About Purchasing 2015 Outback Terrain 210Trs



## Liv2pla (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi All,

My wife and I are about to buy a new Outback Terrain 210TRS and I have a few questions.
We tend to camp in remote places with some rough dirt roads. I tow at reasonable speeds for the conditions but bumps and washboard roads concern me with the rear slider on the 210TRS.
I have been intrigued with this floorplan for years but all the post's about the rear wall welds cracking and the roof rails pulling out concern me.
Are there Outbackers out there that off road and have NOT had the rear slider issues?

We have owned a Fleetwood Wilderness TT since 1999 and have been very pleased with it but they did not survive the recession.
It is time for us to get a new TT and it is amazing how well the 210TRS fits our needs.

Any and all input is appreciated.

Thanks
Liv2pla


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have the 21rs ([previous name to the 210rs). We mainly camp off the beaten path and even crossed a few dry river beds with it! Many people have put something like this under their rear slide. Mine is PVC, I plan on making one out of wood at some point. I did have the top rail try to pull out once but I caught it in time and now use the bed support.


----------

